
Ask HN: Tools of the Trade, 2019 Edition - __e__
Few years ago, Joshua Schachter started this thread on HN for discussing hosted useful services: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=1769910<p>The contribution in thread introduced many interesting SaaS services which can immensely help in deploying services as well as development.<p>What do we have today?
======
mtmail
The list moved to a github repository
[https://github.com/cjbarber/ToolsOfTheTrade](https://github.com/cjbarber/ToolsOfTheTrade)

